# Mt. Evans post-Summit Lake



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

CDOT's website says the road is closed beyond Summit Lake. I'm planning on riding it tomorrow and am wondering if it's rideable from there or not. Are there going to be barriers up? Rangers? Or are the conditions a good enough deterrent? Is there a website where there is a live webcam with pics of the road? Any help would be great.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Follow-up*

Just in case anyone else was curious/insane like me, the road was 100% free of snow (though there was evidence of a snowman melting on the side) and the weather was incredible. Deer, marmots, goats and sheep were all out to accompany my buddy and I. The guards at the ranger station at Echo Lake told us to go through the gate but once we do we were on our own in terms of rescue and services, which we were fine with, being on road bikes and not taking any chances. It was totally clear at the top and probably in the high 40s or low 50s. And with the road closed to cars we were the only ones up there, which was quite a feeling. 

Don't worry, I won't reply to my own posts anymore so that this can drift down the board into obscurity.


----------

